# Leakage at Paracentesis site



## kyannekis (Oct 28, 2015)

Can any one help with the ICD 10 code for leakage at the site of a paracentesis?   Thank you


----------



## vj_tiwari (Oct 30, 2015)

Would you share few more details...

site...


----------



## kyannekis (Nov 3, 2015)

A patient presented to the ED s/p a paracentesis and at the paracentesis site the wound had some drainage.  They placed a stitch to close the site.


----------



## kak6 (Nov 3, 2015)

you need to look at 12001 simple closure


----------



## vj_tiwari (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi,

Can we try K68 series of codes for the same. If not then,

I would code, T81.89XA & K66.8 or T81.89XA & K67.

Please review. 

VJ


----------



## kak6 (Nov 10, 2015)

Sorry I miss read your question, you need an ICD10 code only. I would go to Complications, Postprocedural, specified NEC, skin and subcutaneous tissue L76.82. You need a diagnosis code to link to the repair code correct.


----------

